# Power Mac G4 400MHz wont turn on after ram upgrade!



## IceDigger (Sep 7, 2006)

I wanted to increase the memory of my power mac g4 400mhz so I put another 64mb pc100 stick of memory in it and it booted up no problem.  I go and put another stick of 64mb pc100 in it and now it doesn't boot up or power on or anything.  I took it out and still does not power on.  No fans, no lights, nothing.

Any ideas?

This is the pci graphics edition g4.


----------



## barhar (Sep 7, 2006)

If you did not practice safe static discharge procedures, there is a chance that some motherboard logic may have been damaged; otherwise, try pressing the CUDA button (for a second or two) to see what happens.


----------



## macworks (Sep 7, 2006)

Just to ease any tension, it's not likely that you discharged any static into the computer during a warm or humid season. It's possible and you should be safe, but it's not likely. If the air is really dry (like winter), you'll almost always have a static charge on your body and need to touch the metal parts of the case (preferably the power supply) *while the computer is plugged in* in order to discharge your static.

Now onto the problem ... when you push the power button, does anything happen at all? Does it chime or does the button light up? Does it seem to power on for a second and then turn back off? Are there any sounds emitted? Are you sure all of the RAM chips are fully seated in their slots?

Try taking out all but one chip and see what happens. If it boots normally, start replacing them one by one and test.


----------



## IceDigger (Sep 7, 2006)

I tried pressing that cuda button and it worked.  Thanks alot.


----------

